# SteelSeries Siberia USB Sound Card or Asus xonar dg ??



## maddy (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys i am looking for decent sound card for creative 4.1 system  and my steel series Siberia full sized v1 
both of these sound card costs near 1.5k steel series is coming @ 1.2k at lamington

still which one is better usb sound card or Asus DG sound card
please help me 
SteelSeries Siberia USB Sound Card or Asus xonar dg ?? 

Thank you


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 16, 2012)

Question : This Sound card for laptop or a PC?


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

Xonar Dg is an internal soundcard, Siberia is external, both complete different segments, no comparisons.

Xonar DG = Better Quality
Sibera = Virtual 7.1 Surround(that works, with Siberia headphones specially) and portability.


----------



## maddy (Feb 16, 2012)

yea i am using pc 
For portablity its good but all i want it better sound  still lots of people suggested if using sibera headphones use usb sound card that will make v1 turn in to v2
any other sound card arround 2k which i can try?
And thans for reply megamind and tkin


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

No, both are good, I use Siberia USB and its very good.


----------



## maddy (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool thanks mate
Lot of spelling mistake in my last post


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> Xonar Dg is an internal soundcard, Siberia is external,



Xonar also comes in external AFAIK.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 17, 2012)

If portability is not an issue and using with a PC, int. sound card is the way to go.. Get the Xonar DG..



dashing.sujay said:


> Xonar also comes in external AFAIK.



Xonar U series does..


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Xonar also comes in external AFAIK.


Not sure if its available here, cost would be a lot higher, and rashi


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

I wonder, if only, Asus shifts from Rashi, how much will they improve on sales!


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I wonder, if only, Asus shifts from Rashi, how much will they improve on sales!


I'll buy everything from asus, mobo, laptops, monitors, everything they can provide.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 19, 2012)

does the steel series usb card work with any headset,??
will it provide virtual 3d surround sound on odinary headset??


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ Answer to both questions, yes.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 19, 2012)

thnx,im gonna get one of those,any other usb sound card,better for 2k?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope, not a single one, creative sells for 4k but has pretty bad review in new egg, stick to siberia, you get cmedia chipset and its xear 3d platform, the same platform(not the same chip) used on Asus Xonar DX/DG/DS cards, its a well known manufacturer.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 19, 2012)

any particular headset to go with it??
cud u suggest a headset in 3-3.5 k


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

For 3.7k you can buy the Audio Technica M35.
Audio Technica ATH-M35 3.5mm Connector Dynamic Monitor Headphones - ATH M35 | eBay

Buy them fast, its about go out of stock for months, only 2 left.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 19, 2012)

thnx,il look in to it,any other suggessions?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> thnx,il look in to it,any other suggessions?


Nah, for 3.7k can't go wrong with these.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 20, 2012)

whts ur opinion about razer orca and electra


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> whts ur opinion about razer orca and electra


Just brandname, their sound quality sucks, id you want a headphone, buy M35, if you want a gaming headset with mic then buy Steelseries Siberia, or Orca.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 20, 2012)

im lokking for one with a mic


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

sanoob.tv said:


> im lokking for one with a mic


For 3k get this: Flipkart.com: Razer Electra (Black): Headset


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 20, 2012)

thnx,


----------

